# lead singer looking to sit in jam session



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

lead singer looking to sit in a jam session once twice a month just to keep pipes up. 20 years experience . Old school rock and roll. Rick @ 512-225-4319 northwest Houston. Louetta and Cypresswood area


----------

